
Dudeism - 8bitsrule
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dudeism
======
8bitsrule
Bonus video (urg 240px max)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rngh_n-76tw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rngh_n-76tw)

